# CD player display glass scratches



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas how to remove scratches from the display on my CD player, gutted as its a new car and it was in the showroom before I bought it so didn't notice how bad the scratches were


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I use this from eBay

http://www.applesaucepolish.com/

Does the job for my screens


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

For plastic but I see you've mentioned glass.


----------

